# If it were possible,



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

and there was no limit on funds, time or space, what would be the ONE line of poultry that you would add to your flocks (Example Buckeyes, silkies, etc)


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmmm still not sure. I would want something that gives a decent amount of meat, lays daily or almost daily and isnt just plain white.


----------



## Darkling (Jul 25, 2012)

Jersey Giant for outside and I would breed for bulk and show.
Serama for inside breeding for tiniest and show.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Delawares.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Dutch Bantams. I had one that looked like a dove.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Bantams any color. And a Roo. I had one as z teenager and he was z great friend.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

We are in Colorado at about 9,000 feet, we got the run from Murdoch if you have them in Oregon., the poultry mesh Home Depot. Glad you like it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Heritage line RIRs. And I can get all I want, all I have to do is ask....and it's tempting. But I'm thinking that this current flock will be my last and I am slowly going to just dwindle out of chickens. 

I just had some of the finest Delawares in the country sent to me, for free, this spring and I couldn't really keep them and develop their lines, so I kept two WRs sent at the same time and two of the Dels and let the others go. The Dels eat A LOT of food, so I really couldn't justify their keep and the money at this time in my life. I felt horrible about it, but the timing was just...off. You know what I mean? Same with getting the HRIRs.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Bee said:


> Heritage line RIRs. And I can get all I want, all I have to do is ask....and it's tempting. But I'm thinking that this current flock will be my last and I am slowly going to just dwindle out of chickens.
> 
> I just had some of the finest Delawares in the country sent to me, for free, this spring and I couldn't really keep them and develop their lines, so I kept two WRs sent at the same time and two of the Dels and let the others go. The Dels eat A LOT of food, so I really couldn't justify their keep and the money at this time in my life. I felt horrible about it, but the timing was just...off. You know what I mean? Same with getting the HRIRs.


Bee, you ought to consider writing a chicken raising book, you always give sage advice.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I considered it several times...even had two or three working titles. But..then..writer's block and nothing would come. Seems the only way I can write about chickens is to answer questions of a spontaneous nature. Then one would think..why not answer those questions, copy and paste both to a document and start to accumulate and organize the info? 

But...for some reason I just can't get there from here. Funny, huh? 

The last title would have been a hit, too..."Chicken Diapers... and 101 Other Things Chickens Don't Need"....


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

I wonder if there could be a way where you could just copy and paste every one of your posts and just lay them out on some simple site, and eventually you would just keep adding to it!
I find you brilliant!
Also I haven't taken any pictures of my pullet or roo... Because... Hmmm ... I may be in denial?!? (Don't laugh at me)... Do BR hens crow??
And if not, , please tell me around what age do roosters begin to crow?


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya first and second would be Sumatra.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Ooops, please disregard the dedede thingies. They were little wondering faces...


----------



## Blessings4Mommy (Aug 2, 2013)

Rlabrum said:


> Ooops, please disregard the dedede thingies. They were little wondering faces...


I did the same thing the other day. If you put a texting smilie face it will come up as a picture. Like this  that's a colon with a ending parenthesis.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Blessings4Mommy said:


> I did the same thing the other day. If you put a texting smilie face it will come up as a picture. Like this  that's a colon with a ending parenthesis.


Thanks Blessings


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Hmmm, no limit to time, money, or space, and yet limited to one breed (added to existing flock?)...Well, sorry, but I need 2 breeds, I can't imagine my dream flock with only 1 of these, Chantaclers (all colors) and Cream Legbars (for blue eggs). Of course, I have neither.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> Hmmm, no limit to time, money, or space, and yet limited to one breed (added to existing flock?)...Well, sorry, but I need 2 breeds, I can't imagine my dream flock with only 1 of these, Chantaclers (all colors) and Cream Legbars (for blue eggs). Of course, I have neither.


I have both of those! Lol and they are my least favorite. Weird how that happens. The Chanteclers are mean and the Cream Legbars are so bloody fast and skittish.

I would choose Sussex (any color) or Blue laced Red Wyandottes. I've struggled with my Wyandotte's attitude but things are very good now.


----------

